# Advice on Gardens - Dubai (over Greens)



## yogijog (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Friends,
I have migrated to Dubai from India some days back and currently doing some house hunting. I have a 2.5 year old son and my priorities are to stay in an environment which will have a nice community around us. I have seen an apartment in The Gardens and really liked the place. It has lot of greenery around, lot of trees, a park, football and cricket ground.. Once inside, you dont feel like you are in a desert.. Seems a perfect place for my family to stay.. Where they will get to interact with people in the evenings, when everyone will tend to come in the open parks/lawns..My priority is to have a place where my kid and wife will have a nice place to play and move around. And where she will meet some people. Only thing is that this place is far from the city. But once inside, its a self contained township. 

I have also seen Greens, which is also a nice place. But in my view, Gardens seems to score over Greens, except for the distance from the main city..

I want to take some advice whether Gardens is a nice place to move in... Also, are there a sizable number of Indians around?

Any help would be appreciated...

Thanks,
Yogi


----------



## sidd (Jan 31, 2011)

*hello*

hi there , hope you have got a good place in dubai . are you at nakheel gardens near ibn battuna , i will be relocating to dubai this march 2011 , i was in dubai this month and had looked at apartments in the gardens and quite liked them , i am from Mumbai and will be moving with my wife and 2 kids - 4.5 years son and 7 year old daughter . 
i am now hunting for accomdation and haved zeroed in on the gardens or nearby areas as my office will be in JAFZA . have a few queries

1) what is the going rent now for 2 bhk apartment in gardens / discovery gardens
2) Have seen the DPS and wincestor school during my last visit ? where is your son? In DPS school there are currently no vacancies , thus will try for wincestor school .
3) Any issues regarding the apartments in the gardens ? maintanance, leakages etc . which building are you in ? 
4) are there any gardens/ playgrounds for the children to play.
5) did you book directly through nakeel or through agents . any good agents you can suggest ?
6) any indians living around ? 

siddhartha


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

sidd said:


> hi there , hope you have got a good place in dubai . are you at nakheel gardens near ibn battuna , i will be relocating to dubai this march 2011 , i was in dubai this month and had looked at apartments in the gardens and quite liked them , i am from Mumbai and will be moving with my wife and 2 kids - 4.5 years son and 7 year old daughter .
> i am now hunting for accomdation and haved zeroed in on the gardens or nearby areas as my office will be in JAFZA . have a few queries
> 
> 1) what is the going rent now for 2 bhk apartment in gardens / discovery gardens
> ...


Answer to #1 - Probably check dubizzle.com
#6 - all the places in Dubai have lots of Indians around. Gardens is no exception


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

sidd said:


> 6) any indians living around ? siddhartha


If you are looking at Discovery Gardens there are plenty of indians residing there of late. It's turning into an upgraded labor camp. 

Recently Jumeriah International moved all their staff out leaving about 6 or so buildings empty.


----------



## sidd (Jan 31, 2011)

Sunset said:


> If you are looking at Discovery Gardens there are plenty of indians residing there of late. It's turning into an upgraded labor camp.
> 
> Recently Jumeriah International moved all their staff out leaving about 6 or so buildings empty.


thanks for the info
i was more intrested in the gardens which is at the other side of IBN Battuna mall , also would be living with wife and 2 kids thus want to have a family oriented area , i was looking at the gardens as there are schools nearby besides the shopping mall and the metro . 
can anyone give me an opinion about gardens for family living 
any other areas i should consider as my job is in JAFZA -south and dont have a car ( atleast for a few months) when i arrive in dubai . 

.

siddhartha


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Gardens is a good option for family living, as single workers dont live there as much as they do at DG
If youa re into multistory apartments you can also look at JLT, but with kids i believe Gardens will eb better


----------



## sidd (Jan 31, 2011)

Tropicana said:


> Gardens is a good option for family living, as single workers dont live there as much as they do at DG
> If youa re into multistory apartments you can also look at JLT, but with kids i believe Gardens will eb better



Thanks for the reply , are there some members here who currently stay at the gardens , near IBN battuna and let me know if there are any maintenace issues etc and whicha re the nice building to stay , i am looking for a 2 bhk apartment and would liek to know the current rates for renting a 2bhk . 
any reply will be appreciated and helpfull in making a decision .

Siddhartha


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

sidd said:


> i am looking for a 2 bhk apartment and would liek to know the current rates for renting a 2bhk .
> Siddhartha


Dubizzle is your friend


----------

